# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  HN- cần tìm nơi nhận phay cnc

## puskinu

Yêu cầu công việc là : cắt bao xung quanh, phay phẳng vài chỗ, khoan lỗ và taro cho 2 tấm :
Tấm 1: cắt 4 góc: kích thước DxRxC: 1000x700x15(20), phay phẳng mặt kích thước 1000x 150 ( xuống 3mm), 2 kích thước 140x100 (3mm) --> kích thước dự tính, khoan khoảng 44 lỗ, taro 8 lỗ
Tấm 2: cắt 4 góc : kích thước DxRxC: 700x200x15(20), phay phẳng 1 mặt ( 700x140 -->3 mm), khoan 16 lỗ, taro 4 lỗ
Vật liệu cần làm có thể là nhôm or sắt  nếu các bác có sẵn
Bác nào ở Hà Nội có nhận làm mấy việc lẻ tẻ thế này ko ạ? Nếu có thì các bác có thể ib hoặc nhắn tin vào sđt: 0964 755 5 bốn sáu. e sẽ gọi lại và bàn việc chi tiết ạ.
Bản vẽ e cũng đã có sẵn, thiết kế trên inventor.
e xin chân thành cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

haha bác đúng là biết cách dựng máy CNC nhanh gọn lẹ. Chúc bác mau hoàn thành.

----------

puskinu

----------


## puskinu

Vâng cảm ơn bác đã động viên, e hy vọng có bác nào ở HN nhận làm để có thể thực hiện con cnc đầu tay cho dân ngoại đạo

----------


## puskinu

Có vẻ HN nắng nóng quá hay sao mà chưa có bác nào nhận giúp e nhỉ

----------

